
Sell everything ahead of stock market crash, say RBS economists - myth_buster
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/jan/12/sell-everything-ahead-of-stock-market-crash-say-rbs-economists
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10887309](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10887309)

